# Fishing after a hurricane???



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone fished offshore after a hurricane, and if so, how was it? As luck would have it, I was planning on fishing the ROC this weekend, then staying in Port A and fishing the following week. I was just wondering if it would even be worthwhile to go if Dolly makes landfall in Texas. Are we about to see the end of the beautiful blue water that we've had for the last few weeks?

Anyone that's fished after a huuricane I'd be interested to hear your results.

Thanks,

Guppie


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I was kind of wondering the same thing. I'm thinking about going to POC the 2nd weekend of August, and was wondering if it would change the fishing patterns at all that (hopefully) far away from the storm.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

It can be very good after a big blow. Takes a few days to lay down and good water is usually not far out. I think the fish get moved around quite a bit so there is no telling what you will catch and where it will be. Right after Rita there were some big red snapper caught at the jetties in Sabine Pass and Galveston.


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Once the seas calmed down the fishing was outstanding.. That's what I recall and that would the only reason I would like to see somthing stir up the Gulf close to where I live..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Kind of depends on the species you are after, in my experience, and when in the season it happens. I've seen Kings and Tarpon disappear after late August storms... but this one probably won't affect them. Other species not hurt and even helped....especially reds. 

This one is early enough that it probably won't hurt and will only help fishing once things settle down.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Post hurricane fishing*

Normally, I believe the fishing is drastically improved.

Mike


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

You can fish with in a day or so depending on how fast the storm is moving and the winds lay down off shore. There will still be 5' to 7' ground swells but you can run 30kts if there is no chop and the seas will slick right down the next day if the wind stays down.
The kings more often than not will disappear for a few days but if the storm is strong enough after 3 or 4 days the snappers are sow city. Bill fish, wahoo and dolphin will still be there. All storms are very different. I have fished the day before one hits and the day after many times it just depends on the circumstance.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Only one experience, post hurricane, in Cabo. Fishing sucked, suprise hurricane blew to about 70 knots, 10 ft surge. Next day in 8' rollers we slammed the billfish. I think the fish get lock jaw just before and during and then right after they do some catching up. Go fishing if you have the opportunity.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We went out of Port Aransas on a 40 hour one time. The trip was "cancelled" due to a tropical storm going into Corpus. We went anyway, left as the seas got down to 5 - 8 footers. Once we started fishing that next moring, it was on like Donkey Kong!!!!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Guppie said:


> Has anyone fished offshore after a hurricane, and if so, how was it? As luck would have it, I was planning on fishing the ROC this weekend, then staying in Port A and fishing the following week. I was just wondering if it would even be worthwhile to go if Dolly makes landfall in Texas. Are we about to see the end of the beautiful blue water that we've had for the last few weeks?
> 
> Anyone that's fished after a huuricane I'd be interested to hear your results.
> 
> ...


*As fast as this storm is moving I suspect it could be very nice again by Saturday here out of Port A.*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Usually after a big storm it seems most of or a lot of snapper move to nearshore rigs. After Rita the NMFS allowed the commercials some "extra fishing time" and they slaughtered the snapper at the nearshore rigs. tons and tons. Seems they didnt give the recreationals any extra time. Hmmm

Charlie


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

Big snapper can be had surprisingly close in almost the day it settles down. After one small category 2 storm we fished the old 10 mile rig out of Galveston and boated 3 x 7-fish limits of red snapper in 40 mins (Limit was 7 sows in those days)- bait never made oit to the bottom, many break-offs indicating some sows were stronger than our 30lb kingfish gear.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

*Imagine That!*



CHARLIE said:


> Usually after a big storm it seems most of or a lot of snapper move to nearshore rigs. After Rita the NMFS allowed the commercials some "extra fishing time" and they slaughtered the snapper at the nearshore rigs. tons and tons. Seems they didnt give the recreationals any extra time. Hmmm
> 
> Charlie


That is because us recs are overfishing them, thus causing them to become overfished. The commercials would NEVER do such a thing.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

We had a number (3 I think for 3 weeks in a row all made land fall on wed. or thur.) of small storms move thru the gulf in 2002 during the mid week. It was nice by the weekends and we smacked the snaps pretty good.

For about a month every trip looked like the photo below:


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

My only experience with fishing directly after a hurricane, when Ivan scootched by the texas coast delivering large seas. 2days later, dead flat seas. Could have caught kings and chickens on bare hooks at Aransas bank. Fought an unknown monster on 30# tackle for 3 hours at Baker..finally broke off. and caught dorado, wahoo, and jumped off a large blue at Falcon. Not a bad day


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

After Claudette hit Matagorda 5 years ago, keep in mind this was a direct hit, fishing was horrible on the bottom. It did calm down nice and you could run out and the blue water wasn't that far out, but if you didn't find any structure on top your box stayed pretty empty. Seemed like all of the bottom got pushed out or over with the storm. Maybe Corpus and Galveston benefitted, but we did not. Just me 2 cents!!


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Now I'm looking forward to the weekend and next week.

Guppie


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

*Fishing after Rita*

After Rita we fished several day back to back east of Galveston in less than 40 feet of water. Had some of the best trips of the year. Also most ecomomical. We did not fish further than 18 miles from the jetties for these fish. The rigs sure made alot of strange sounds.


----------



## Grescobia (Sep 10, 2004)

FISHED BILOXI AFTER CAMILLE.COULD NOT BELIEVE HOW MANY VARIETIES OF FISH THAT WAS CAUGHT AROUND THE ISLANDS .SPIECIES THAT SHOULD BEEN IN BLUE WATER WERE BEING CAUGHT WITHIN EYESIGHT OF SHORE. CAMILLE WAS A GOOD BLOW AND THE SAME SITUATION MAY NOT HAPPEN DURING HURRICANES WITH LESS FORCE. DESPITE THE DAMAGE THAT PEOPLE MIGHT SUFFER FROM BAD STORMS THESE STORMS ARE EXTREMERLY GOOD FOR FISHING AND FOR STIRRING UP THE BOTTOMS.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*rita*

Picked these up after rita in 38' of water out of galv in about an hour. Fish were on top and in close. Fish out of a bucket style.
jason


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

Stirs up the seas good. Best fishing is after the canes. I'll be out Sun.


----------

